# Bear with slingshot?



## professor (Jun 5, 2011)

I read somewhere a bear was taken with a slingshot?


----------



## Bert (Mar 20, 2011)

If the bear were chained up, I imagine it would would get more and more p***ed off with every time you hit it ..... but kill... HA! no, unless you were superman







_


----------



## professor (Jun 5, 2011)

Bert said:


> If the bear were chained up, I imagine it would would get more and more p***ed off with every time you hit it ..... but kill... HA! no, unless you were superman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Googled this and found that on June 2 in UT a Bear was killed with slingshot and had a photo


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

do you have a link i cant find it


----------



## professor (Jun 5, 2011)

bootneck said:


> do you have a link i cant find it


Google came up this: http://www.chiefaj.com/slingshot_record_book.htm


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

This using an arrow as an ammo.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Are we going to do this again?


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

No, no. You got the details wrong. Chief AJ *trained* a bear to take a blue whale with a slingshot.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

haertig said:


> No, no. You got the details wrong. Chief AJ *trained* a bear to take a blue whale with a slingshot.


HAHAHAH are u for realz? xD..


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

god damnit.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Slingshots are not big game hunting weapons. If you want to kill a bear, shoot it in the face with a large caliber rifle! That's what they are for!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

the chief and his hand cannons ....


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

News Flash:

Slingshots are the first weapon of choice for all big game hunters ,good news for bears and lions they're getting a good supply of meat without putting strain on the local wildlife population,rhinos too are enjoying the hunters stupidity choosing a slingshot..they have lots of running targets to charge and head butt...this eases the rhinos boredom experts say.

Bear experts say there has been an increase in bear populations and it due the bears new found fun sport chasing and killing the slingsters and this makes them very happy,more relaxed creature


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Chief (professor).... don't you think you should post this on the Darwin awards forum?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

It should be in the hunting bit to start with and this has run before, so im locking it, before the nonsense starts, jeff


----------

